# My Roll Dog



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Just some random pics of the White Animal and two more of Duece and some videos of both of my baby boys being real cute. 

*









Sunning himself this morning








He is my handsome little white angel baby
































I love when he lays that way








Riding shot gun with his mother








Getting our pizza
























He loves his car rides



















Kangol's reaction last week when I told him we were going to have a house guest :roll::roll:








Our house guest Duece chillaxin in the yard


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

They both look good  Thanks for sharing


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I love IT !!! omg I love them all ! 

Lol @ Kangol being anywhere little tho hahaha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll I love IT !!! omg I love them all !
> 
> Lol @ Kangol being anywhere little tho hahaha


SHHHHHHHHH Ronnie!:doggy:
He will hear you. He believes hims is real little like a baby.
He'd get upset if you told him the truth.

OK so just read this again after I posted and I have some serious issues... No wonder Kangol is such a weirdo lmao


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> SHHHHHHHHH Ronnie!:doggy:
> He will hear you. He believes hims is real little like a baby.
> He'd get upset if you told him the truth.


Loll awww Otay him iz a wittle wittle bayyybeee


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll awww Otay him iz a wittle wittle bayyybeee


:rofl::rofl::goodpost: Thank you for humoring me!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO great pics and vids that's awesome


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LoL I love the spotted belly... Get in my Belleh!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LMAO great pics and vids that's awesome


Thanks, Krystal! 



Lex's Guardian said:


> LoL I love the spotted belly... Get in my Belleh!


:rofl::rofl: Thank you!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahaha I love the ride in the car. Just did that today with cujo and hazel but I hold on to the leash, scared they might jump out lmbo... love it!~!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cujo's Mom said:


> Hahaha I love the ride in the car. Just did that today with cujo and hazel but I hold on to the leash, scared they might jump out lmbo... love it!~!!


Haha... He is glued to me. I couldn't get him to leave my side even if I wanted him to. When he was younger I was afraid he might jump out so I used to hold the leash but now I roll it down to wear he can get his head out there and I make sure the child security lock is on because he has rolled his head up in the window one or two times. lol

Actually when I was 8 months pregnant my mom kept him while I was out of town for a week and when I got to her house to pick him up she wasn't there and neither was he. I just had this bad feeling that something had happened. 30 minutes later she got home with hi in tow and she said, "Well, your dog almost got killed tonight." Apparently he was hanging his head out the window and saw a poodle in the car next to her and started w whining; the child security lock wasn't on either. His paw hit the window button and before she knew it he jumped out of the car just as the light turned green. She said he ran to the median of the 6 lane divided highway and started running down it after the poodle's car (it was long gone by then). Thank goodness this woman saw the whole thing happen and pulled into the turning lane and opened her car door. He jumped right in her car and she met my mom in the parking lot of this grocery store she had pulled into.

I don't know who she was but I am so thankful for what she did. A lot of people are intimidated by him and probably wouldn't have just opened their door like that.

Anyway, when my mom told me that I about had the baby right then and there.

Ever since then, White Dog doesn't go anywhere with Nana and I check my child lock about 20 times before I leave my driveway. He did split the end of his tail when he hit the pavement which bled for almost a month because it would open back up when he got excited and started wagging it; it is like a hammer beating against the wall.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Just some random pics of the White Animal and two more of Duece and some videos of both of my baby boys being real cute.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


(stares at Kangol) HA! Caught you red pawed!! So is this your secret to looking so dang good? Sun bathing??? Why didn't i think of that!

And you Duece, looking good bro! Love your innocent face

"Juice" i love it! He's sooo adorable! Gotta love little boys. lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> (stares at Kangol) HA! Caught you red pawed!! So is this your secret to looking so dang good? Sun bathing??? Why didn't i think of that!
> 
> And you Duece, looking good bro! Love your innocent face
> 
> "Juice" i love it! He's sooo adorable! Gotta love little boys. lol.


You crack me up!! Red pawed... love it. You remind me of myself in the way you talk about pit bulls. :rofl::woof::reindeer:

LOL I had to use thee reindeer smiley--- seemed appropriate plus I find it strangely out of place and random. 
Kangol said thanks for the comments a and hims cant wait to see some more of your artwork!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You crack me up!! Red pawed... love it. You remind me of myself in the way you talk about pit bulls. :rofl::woof::reindeer:
> 
> LOL I had to use thee reindeer smiley--- seemed appropriate plus I find it strangely out of place and random.
> Kangol said thanks for the comments a and hims cant wait to see some more of your artwork!!


LOL thank you!  I still had no idea he sun bathed, he got me with that one lol!!
You're right about the reindeer smiley lol 
love ya Kangol!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lauren, everytime I see pictures of white stuff, I think of my Cuda. Glad and sad Seeing him laying in your yard, impeccable grass by the way, takes me back!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Lauren, everytime I see pictures of white stuff, I think of my Cuda. Glad and sad Seeing him laying in your yard, impeccable grass by the way, takes me back!!


Thanks, Christian! I can tell that you miss your boy!! I know you have been pondering getting another dog for a little bit now and I think you should. Cuda and Jack wouldn't be mad I'm sure 
They wouldn't want you to be sad because you miss them. I know the loss of both of them left a big hole in your heart. You have a lot of love to give to a dog and Jack and Cuda would would want you to do that. :woof::woof:

Thanks for your comments about White Animal and my grass :roll::roll:
Poor Kangol is allergic to it though


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thanks, Christian! I can tell that you miss your boy!! I know you have been pondering getting another dog for a little bit now and I think you should. Cuda and Jack wouldn't be mad I'm sure
> They wouldn't want you to be sad because you miss them. I know the loss of both of them left a big hole in your heart. You have a lot of love to give to a dog and Jack and Cuda would would want you to do that. :woof::woof:
> 
> Thanks for your comments about White Animal and my grass :roll::roll:
> Poor Kangol is allergic to it though


Thanks Lauren for the words of encouragement and helping me feel better about Cuda and Jack Just between you and I, and the whole forum, a pup is probably in the not so distant future, I think And tell white-out that I love his arse!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Thanks Lauren for the words of encouragement and helping me feel better about Cuda and Jack Just between you and I, and the whole forum, a pup is probably in the not so distant future, I think And tell white-out that I love his arse!!!


:woof::woof: AWESOME!


----------

